# Favorite saying before you break something



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine is always to either my wife or kids ..... You might wanna get off before I hit this one

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

"Oh what the hell" 



That's what my saying is!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a piece of junk

Or stand back. 




Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Mines I ***** this is gonna hurt


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh s_i_


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

"Well-you MFer"


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> "Well-you MFer"


We have all been there


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

This gone be YouTube material!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mmelton005 said:


> "Oh what the hell"
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my saying is!!


x2^^^


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

"Well it was gonna break either way, glad it did now so i can fix it" lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

sloboy said:


> This gone be YouTube material!!


Yea that's another one of mine "here's my phone record this"

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

mines always been "Watch this!" ******** famous last words. lol what really sucks is sometimes its a body part lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Shiiiiit. I got dis!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm bout to break this $h:t and I usually accomplish what I say lol


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh yeah! Were in it now!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Come, bleed, or blister.

BFWDP


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

this s**t aint gunna buff out


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

you crack me up Narfbrain! That's my favorite.

What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch daddy work lol but those words haven't come out of my mouth in a long time because the last time I said them my ole truck was stuck in the woods for three days and I almost went to jail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

"Look What I Can Do!!" (in my best MadTV Stewart voice)


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I GOT THIS ! LOL thats mine


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

"I have fixed it before and ill fix it again"


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

" Cant take it to the grave! ''

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

Right before you hammer down you look at your buddys and say, " you know how I get down " lol


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

mines- live action wooh or better get the winch ready or bout to get wild up in her


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

F me this is gonna be expensive !!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

"Hold my beer ....Hey, watch this" ....lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Mines - here's my phone record this


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

browland said:


> F me this is gonna be expensive !!!


Been there before.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> F me this is gonna be expensive !!!


 
more like walker made it look easy so here i go ...

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

mine is its about to get walkered !!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought it to ride. Afterwards... Its only money


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> I bought it to ride. Afterwards... Its only money


If its only money then why did u take the terms off because u broke an axle bwahahaa.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brutemike said:


> If its only money then why did u take the terms off because u broke an axle bwahahaa.


Ouch burned !!!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

"i'll tell u" then gass on it as im saying "when" then i go into whatever is in front of me and usually dont make it threw whatever it is to tell my wife the rest of the quote which is "when i make it threw but i never seen anybody do it before". i usually dunk her or myself or break something while trying. but hey i didnt buy it to ride it.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

cant be that bad


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys check this out....hold on let me finish my beer first!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> If its only money then why did u take the terms off because u broke an axle bwahahaa.


Its only money. Not stupidity:nutkick:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Y'all a bunch of "kitties", I got this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Its only money. Not stupidity:nutkick:


But i never seen that thing deep ur Lucky to get the floor boards wet and u said it was ur fault that u broke an axle rite sounds like it was ur stupidity hahaha its all good bud cant wait to ride powerline park again.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

"Aahhh Sh.T; let's see what THIS does"


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

"hey y'all watch this!"



"The ride says it all"


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> "hey y'all watch this!"


Ive been waiting on that one

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

